# I think I have really bad soil (Centipede)



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Long story short, built a new house in 2016 and wound up with centipede when I wanted Zoysia but I'll save that story for a rainy day.

I know centipede isn't what anyone who really is into their lawn wants but it's what I have to work with at the moment and I'd prefer to dominate all my neighbors who are 90% for the most part centipede as well.

Long overdue but I've been doing a ton of research on lawn/soil care. I finally sent off a couple samples to Spectrum Analytics to get tested and got the results back yesterday. Obviously the pH is high as hell for centipede.

Looking for someone to steer me in the right direction on getting things headed in the right direction on what to apply.

Last week I applied GCF D-thatch and Air-8 to help with my thatch and compacted soil at their max rates. Also have a few bags of 21-0-0 and some RGS and Humic12 waiting to be put down.

Here's my soil samples

Front yard



Back yard


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Switching to bermuda is not a plan?

I think their recommendations are good including the elemental sulfur, except the phosphorous from what greendoc has shared. Centipede is outside my comfort zone.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

I would have to sod the front yard due to neighborhood restrictions (4k sq/ft). Could get away with seeding the back but honestly not willing to spend the money on all that at this point. It's been a thought for sure.

I believe I would benefit from putting down some 0-0-50 also.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

cjackson0314 said:


> Long story short, built a new house in 2016 and wound up with centipede when I wanted Zoysia but I'll save that story for a rainy day.
> 
> I know centipede isn't what anyone who really is into their lawn wants but it's what I have to work with at the moment and I'd prefer to dominate all my neighbors who are 90% for the most part centipede as well.
> 
> ...


By far no expert. But I know your pH is high. Centipede likes acidic soil. Be careful with nitrogen centipede doesn't like allot of it like other turfs. Also does not like phosphorus.

There are some good looking centipede yards on here.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

My plan for right now it to focus on the front yard. (Still need to do some weed control in the back.)

Going to put down the 21-0-0 along with RGS and Humic12 at their max rates. Then try and source some 0-0-50. Not sure if local co-op will have any. If not the closest SiteOne is about an hour from me.


----------

